
Ask HN: What happens when an expert touches a noob's code? - bhu1st
Vs. when a noob touches an expert&#x27;s codebase. What are realities vs expectations?
======
thetest3r
Your question reminds me of this github example:
[https://gist.github.com/weakish/7428608](https://gist.github.com/weakish/7428608)

